# Sign Suggestions???



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

Today I worked on making a new sign for my yard haunt. Last year I threw one together, which worked, but I want an upgrade!

Here is what I have so far.










My trouble is what to do about the name. Should I just paint it? Red is about the only color that would work with how the wood is painted. Maybe try the 3D letter look? Any tips on the best way to do that?

Oh, haunt name is "Land of Nightmares".

Any help would be awesome! I am stuck.

Oh, the skulls I bought from Dollar Tree. Cut the backs off and epoxy on.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey! A topic I know a little bit about! LOL

Your sign is good, I like the colors. Most of the signs I make are either Blue or Pink foamboard.

So here are a few I did over the past year and a half:








This is one I cut a stencil and used an off-white paint.









I used craft foam and cut the letters out and then painted to look like metal.









Finished sign all painted up.









This one I made the letters out of hot glue and painted.

I am still working on a rather large one, but here is a progress picture.








I carved the letters into the foam and then painted it to look like wood.

That looks like real wood you used so I'm thinking carving it is out of the question.

You have a few options, depends on how much time and effort you want to put into your new sign.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That is a pretty good size sign if those are blucky skulls. With your name and the size of the sign. I would have something popping out of the end of it. Like a Freddy Head or Ghost Head. Maybe a spider on it and a snake, if you could find a real looking rattler. Those are the things people have nightmare about. Just a thought. Letters always look better either raised or sunken.


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

The color of the sign looks great DS...skulls look real good!!!


Dead end
This way
Wrong way
Sink hole
Zombie crossing
No return from this point


White lettering with thick black outline????


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks good so far DarkShadow. Also nice job on your signs IMU. I am looking forward to seeing your finished product DarkShadow.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Sorry I couldn't resist


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

too funny, joker. I would have had to give the alcohol research guy a couple of bucks!


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

DoctorShadow- The finish of your sign is cool, real wood?


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your help! And Joker. 

IMU, your signs are killer! I haven't had a chance yet to play with the blue/pink foamboard. I've been wanting to make some new tombstones, but I don't know if time will let me this year. 

I had a piece of craft foam so I gave it a try. Printer is dead right now so the letter might be a bit sloppy.










The letters will be much smaller, but I do like the look. I'll have to hit Hobby Lobby in the morning for some more craft foam. I should have my new printer tomorrow as well. I'll do a test run on paper then trace to the foam! 

Oh, there is still more to the sign to come. Don't worry.


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

Merlin (The Quiet One) said:


> DoctorShadow- The finish of your sign is cool, real wood?


Yes. It's the same wood that I made my coffin out of, the fence wood from Home Depot. I plan make a LOT of stuff with this wood from here on.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

So you just cut the face off the skulls and glue them on? I assume that you use some sort of filler to hide any seams? The sign looks really good.


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

jaege said:


> So you just cut the face off the skulls and glue them on? I assume that you use some sort of filler to hide any seams? The sign looks really good.


Yes. Cut the backs off and then I used an epoxy (E-600 I think is name.). I didn't use any filler, because I didn't think about it honestly. 
The Epoxy hid most of the seams, but there are still some on top where the skull didn't meet the board. Most people won't see it in the dark anyway.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

DoctorShadow said:


> ...I had a piece of craft foam so I gave it a try. Printer is dead right now so the letter might be a bit sloppy.
> 
> The letters will be much smaller, but I do like the look...
> 
> Oh, there is still more to the sign to come. Don't worry.


Looks good DS. I like the font choice. Oh and don't worry about it being a bit sloppy. Sometimes a little sloppy can add some unsuspecting character to a prop.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Here's a link to the how-to I did for my sign I made yearrrs ago.
http://freewebs.com/frontyardfright/06/yardsign.htm

Hope this helps somewhat!
.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Craft stores sometimes have small wood letters. they could look very cool painted red, black or maybe a lighter gray. Maybe distress them a bit.
Then do an outline on the letters in black or white or red but have it drip down from the letters.

You could add something behind the letters (double sided foam tape) to lift them off the surface of the sign. Giving the a 3D effect.


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

Finished my sign today!! This will go out in the yard on Sept. 30th with a "Coming Soon" sign at the bottom.

Now, for the pics!










This is what the hooks are for..... 










And here is one at night (dusk).










No other lighting will be used on the sign. I LOVE the creep factor on this! I am SO happy with how this turned out. Thanks for the help with the letters!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I love using fence wood. I get mine from neighbors. And sometimes they actually know it's me taking down their fences.

I like the sign. You did a great job with the skulls and the lanterns.



DoctorShadow said:


> Yes. It's the same wood that I made my coffin out of, the fence wood from Home Depot. I plan make a LOT of stuff with this wood from here on.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Love it! Awesome idea to use the skulls - I think I just might have to borrow that one.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Doc, that is just wicked. The lanterns really finish the whole effect. That is really, really good. You are using the pressure treated fence pickets, how did you get the color on the boards? Is it paint? I "flattered" you (considering imitation is the sincerest form) and made a coffin of the same material pretty much the same way as yours (thanks for the tutorial) and have yet to finish the wood. Those boards are on sale at HD by the way.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

It came out looking really good, The lanterns look great on it.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

I love it! That is mega spooky. I love the way the light hits the text in the night shot.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Turned out great!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

AWESOME sign! The lanterns really finish it off, especially at night. Great job!


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

That sign turned out great D.S. Looks real good!!


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

jaege said:


> You are using the pressure treated fence pickets, how did you get the color on the boards? Is it paint?


I bought a gallon of black latex paint and then after it is dry, I dry bursh on white paint. I will say this, my next project coming up all the boards will be painted BEFORE I put everything together. It makes painting the cracks inbetween the boards so much easier. 

Yes, I even have a BIGGER project coming up! But that will be for another thread.  :voorhees:

Thanks for the comments and I'm glad everyone liked the sign. I still can't believe how well it came out.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

WOW man thats truly amazing if i had a REAL haunt then i would definatly adopt your idea here wow... im speechless man GREAT work and maybe i should start on my haunt XD i havnt done anything but research some ideas! i better hurry XD


----------

